# For all the new guys....



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

check it out, had to bring it back up....More to come for this year..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43768&highlight=video


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Good Idea BNC! Im getting pretty anxious for some snow so we can make some new ones. I dont know how many times I have watched all the videos on here, but there still fun to watch! I'll add a couple of mine to here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42740&highlight=video+4x4

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47666&highlight=video+4x4


----------

